# walther pk380 and the ruger SR9?



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

I’m trying to decide on a new hand gun to purchase. What are your thoughts on the walther pk380 and the ruger SR9? I’m new into this hobby and still compiling research before making a decision on a make or model of a hand gun. I have read about some issues with the walther pk380 regarding the ejecting of spent rounds.

Mainly looking for home defense and a range gun.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you want a home defense gun and a pretty dang good range gun the SR9 will fit both bills very nicely. There are a lot of choices out there. of the 2 you mentioned for the purpose you are saying I would spend my money on the SR9

RCG


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. The SR9 is a nice looking platform. The Walther is alittle cheaper. Just wonder if anyone who knows more then I do, if there is anything that really seperates these two?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

:heart: my SR9c... I would highly recommend the SR9. There is nothing not to love about that gun.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

The walther pk380,Is a fine pistol. And walther's are used a lot for junior shooters. One of the best for teaching new shooters with. 9 out of 10 ejecting of spent round having a issues,Is from people using old ammo casing..And the SR9 is a fine pistol also. But if that are the two your looking in to. I would fire both,Then see if you like them. And then you will know the one that works best for you.

We all can tell you what pistol we like the most. Me I be telling you to get a glock 17 or 19. Best way to do it,If you have a range or a inside range.That rents pistols. My be you have a range you go to now. A lot of us at my range,Will let people test out are own pistols. Just ask them,Most of us shooters are very cool people. Renting be for buy,Is the best way. Good luck & Have a lot of fun...→:draw:

Ps.If you like the 9mm- compact G19 is a The all-round talent pistol.Mag capacity standard:15 Opt 17-19-33 CAPACITY..


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

That you for your opinion. I might just have to save alittle longer for a glock. The pk and the ruger are alittle closer to what i want to spend. I have a few ranages close i have looked and they dont have either to rent. I'll have to keep my eye open at the range for someone with one of these guns.


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

After researching more over the last few weeks. I’m now leaning towards the SR9c. I like the looks of the pk380 but after reading up on it and its ejections issues and the fact that it only comes with one 8 round mag and the extra mags cost around 35$. The SR9c comes with two mags and start right around 375-400 from what I have seen. Need to find out when the next gun show is in town.


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

Holly said:


> :heart: my SR9c... I would highly recommend the SR9. There is nothing not to love about that gun.


I'm falling for this one the more i read up on this one. thanks!!!


----------

